
Musk: new Tesla summon feature will “follow you like a pet” - vezycash
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/11/musk-new-tesla-summon-feature-will-follow-you-like-a-pet/
======
vezycash
Can't wait for the next, "You're using it wrong" Tesla statement.

